
How My Comprehension of Superintelligence Shaped My Feelings About Eating Meat - curiouslyme
https://foodtechhacker.tumblr.com/post/166449695633/concluding-a-carniverous-conondrum
======
tree_of_item
> Something profound came across my radar recently. The cost of originating
> chip designs has been rising exponentially as process complexity rises with
> shrinking feature sizes. The whole industry has been seeing fewer and fewer
> players in the new chip design market and projecting that the latest 7/10 nm
> processes would have only a handful of customers. Instead, it looks to be
> into the dozens of customers. Why? Artificial intelligence.

Uh, what? Why is AI the reason for these things? I didn't see any explanation.

Other than that this article fits the theme of most things I see written about
"superintelligence": a lot of breathless extrapolation based on little
evidence.

